# Heeling with 2 dogs at once - do you do the same side or opposites?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't really care about heeling, but I walk my two dogs on the same side. I don't want anyone to be walking on the same side of the cars coming.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think that when I walk two I will keep them on one side - the main point for me is to move them away from obstacles and from people walking into them.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I always have given each dog their own training time separately so they learn what to do. Then I practice with them together. I just do the same as I always do with the two of them. I'll stop if they get too far ahead, even if it's just one that's forging. I'll make turns and encourage them to come along. This is not a tight, formal heel. It's for loose leash walking. They're basically next to me (within say, 5 acres. lol) No, a formal heel, you'd want to teach one very, very well, proofed, practice with loads of distractions, including another dog in the mix. Then do the same with the other. And then, try both together. They'd need their cues put on stimulus control if you want a really good heel. There's more to it but lots more training. My dogs do better separately than they do together on a nice, loose leash. They're pretty good but need reminding sometimes not to forge. They both give me eye contact when asked and it's cute when one's on each side of me and they're both looking up. When it's just one on one with me, they do _very _well...I can get a little better focus that way. So, it's a work in progress, of course to have them both be Johnny on the spot. They're young still. 

I've taught my little ones "halt." We practice that a lot separately and together...if they're 6 feet ahead of me, I want them to stop when I say "Halt" in case I ever need to....like if they somehow got off their leash and there was a busy road ahead. 

I throw in "go left" if they're turning to the left. Not a big deal active teaching of that but over time, they just catch on. I'm not using the verbal cue to elicit the behavior yet. 

So yeah...separately, then together. During their walks we throw in a few little exercises, but it's mostly just walking, stopping, sniffing, marking, walking, stopping, sniffing, peeing lol. I want them to get to be dogs for their walkies. Off leash, we practice their recall a lot. But that's all fun and games. I haven't worked to up halt yet off leash. So, that's yet to come. Things go slowly because I'm not a die hard anymore. We just do things for fun and for safety's sake too. 

I mix things up as far as which side. Sometimes they walk on the same side and then I'll put Maurice on the right, then Matisse's turn to walk on the right. If I would do one side only and some time I need one of them to walk on the other side that they're not use to, then they have a hard time...they get soooooo use to being one sided. (that's because they don't generalize behavior all that well) So, mixing it up makes them comfortable walking on either side, apart from each other or together...any which way.

Here and there, I'll walk all three of them together. Jose` is already trained enough, being 14 years old. I hold his leash then, in my right hand usually and the other two in my left. Occasionally, I hold them all three on the same side. But if they all three decide to lift their leg on the same skinny tree...we're in trouble. lol. It's slow going with Jose` so that's why he usually gets his own walk. The Poodles like to travel fast. Me too!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

At first I used to walk with one poodle on each side, but as you say it is much easier with 2 leashes in the left hand and you will be surprised at how easily they cooperate in finding their place. I guess they are used to a pecking order already


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I keep them both on my left and away from passing traffic and move in a direction to keep me between whoever is with me and other dogs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I guess it depends on where one is walking. Most of our walks are in the suburbs where I live, neighborhoods...sidewalks, not very many people, usually no other people or dogs. My neighborhood is very quiet. So, I'm not bumping shoulders with anyone. If I do walk on a road that doesn't have a side walk, I walk on the left with them scrunched over in the grassy side of the road. If other people are walking their dogs, they're never near us. And other walks are more in rural places so no roads, no people or other dogs. But yeah, depending on the situation, that would make a difference which side of me I'd have my dogs. I just want them to be comfortable and feel normal whichever place I want them so we practice on all sides and combinations of dogs. Two might get too use to being close to each other. Then you have a third on the walk and things get a little more complicated.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

OK. So here is my style. All are taught to have " value " in the heel position on both sides. Older better behaved dogs get the outside on my left with younger on the inside and when I got to three I did puppy on my right. Now I can walk all three on my left.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh and make sure you reward behavior you want and don't let them get into a habit of say jumping ahead, then you stop and pull back. Either reward faster while they are showing intent to stay not staring ahead and speeding up, also be more interesting. We tend to slow down when they aren't listening. Instead do random zigs with rewards at the knees or hip to associate value with staying close. While your walking even off leash, mark and reward any loose leash close to you behavior. Start getting them to offer it. 
So say your heading to their favorite park, if they venture ahead stop, but instead of backing up and using your movements as a cue, try waiting them out. If they have been rewarded enough for by your side they should reset themselves. As soon as they find their position continue walking, if they are even a step out too far front stop. Their reward is to be able to continue to the park. They are smart and will figure it out. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh and if your consistent about not allowing them to just wander around at end of leash and always in same order ( dog A on outside, dog B on inside) they will naturally set them selves. I have 15 years of teaching this and I'm on dig #4 with the oldest being 14, then 3, then 14 months. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> *Oh and if your consistent about not allowing them to just wander around at end of leash and always in same order ( dog A on outside, dog B on inside) they will naturally set them selves.* I have 15 years of teaching this and I'm on dig #4 with the oldest being 14, then 3, then 14 months.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That's all good when you want to just plain walk and not mess around. And too, it's hard with that many dogs to let them all do their own thing so naturally, things need to be a little more regimented.

For my dogs, I consider the walk to be _for them._ And dogs like to stop and sniff, read the newspaper, (I equate) wander a little ways and mark some weeds or a bush. I let my dogs do pretty much what they want on part of the walk as long as they don't pull...typically the first part of the walk behind my house where there's very little traffic and lots of neat things to check out. This, to me is mentally stimulating to them, interesting and fun. I don't allow pulling on the leash but I will go with them if they want to head over to a certain tree to check out the scents etc.

I see one guy in our neighborhood walking his dog. It's brisk, the dog is right next to his side and they never stop or change pace. He does nothing but walk, walk, walk. The dog is looking very bored...looking straight ahead and disconnected. I feel sorry for that dog. He's getting his physical exercise, yes, but he doesn't look like he's having any fun at all. the guy isn't very friendly either. He doesn't look left or right...just straight ahead or down. Weird. I've never seen him speak or pat his dog. Maybe it's different at home, but I carry on conversations with my dogs when we walk or I sing to them. lol.

Now, when we get to the end of that fairly long street, it's time to walk without so much stopping and sniffing, although I will stop here and there and tell them, "go sniff." That means they can go out to the end of their 6' leash and read the newspaper again. lol. I let them know and we walk on the sidewalk briskly again so they can really get some muscles going.

We change positions of who's on my left or who's on my right. Sometimes they're on the same side. They get onto that new position and they stay there until I show them otherwise. They walk nicely without pulling but they are not required to walk at a heel, just a loose leash casual walk. They can be a couple feet ahead or behind (which they never are except Jose`) or to the side. Just no tension in the leash. They are trained to "watch me" if I ask them to and if I give the cue, "By me" that means it's time to come in closer and walk, not at a perfect heel but right next to me for a little ways. I don't demand they walk like that for a long distance though.

We practice heeling and other obedience here and there, mainly on a walk if I'm just walking/training one of them. It might be that another time I'm just walking one of them and I need them to know how to walk comfortably on either side in case circumstances call for it. They don't have to stay right smack dab next to my leg unless we're doing a training exercise. But they aren't allowed to pull and put tension in the leash or all bets are off. 

I use to walk my Doberman, Lab and two Chihuahuas together sometimes where I use to live. The two Chi's were on one side, the two big dogs on the other. It pretty much was always that way because of safety's sake. When they're all bunched up, the little ones can get stepped on. I prefer to walk just one or two at a time though.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> That's all good when you want to just plain walk and not mess around. And too, it's hard with that many dogs to let them all do their own thing so naturally, things need to be a little more regimented.
> 
> For my dogs, I consider the walk to be _for them._ And dogs like to stop and sniff, read the newspaper, (I equate) wander a little ways and mark some weeds or a bush. I let my dogs do pretty much what they want on part of the walk as long as they don't pull...typically the first part of the walk behind my house where there's very little traffic and lots of neat things to check out. This, to me is mentally stimulating to them, interesting and fun. I don't allow pulling on the leash but I will go with them if they want to head over to a certain tree to check out the scents etc.
> 
> ...


Good point. I guess I should add, our walks are with a purpose as we walk everywhere, to work to the green spaces to play fetch or practice agility or obedience. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh, I see. Well, that's pretty neat. And if you're walking so much and everywhere, you need to have some real order in certain situations. I love your pictures too. Your dogs look happy to be out and on the way for a "mission." Cute!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

On a normal stroll or hike outside, I let them go wherever they want as long as they're not pulling. Where I'm looking for more order is when we're inside a building (they frequently come to work or visit dog-friendly business, etc.). I think I'm going to start them on the same side, since Archie likes to walk shoulder-to-shoulder with his dog friends anyway, and swap them if that doesn't work for some reason.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled, I like your reading the newspaper analogy. I love to constantly check the news online or on the radio, and Oliver likes to constantly check the news in our neighborhood while we're out walking (or ambling, depending, LOL).

Usually in the evenings unless for some reason I need to make it shorter, he chooses that night's route. Interestingly to me, he pretty much takes turns on our routes, and one night heads down the sidewalk and turns to the quiet little side street, another night we head on down the street for the long circle, another we head uphill immediately, and so on. My dog is a newsman!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> Poodlebeguiled, I like your reading the newspaper analogy. I love to constantly check the news online or on the radio, and Oliver likes to constantly check the news in our neighborhood while we're out walking (or ambling, depending, LOL).
> 
> Usually in the evenings unless for some reason I need to make it shorter, he chooses that night's route. Interestingly to me, he pretty much takes turns on our routes, and one night heads down the sidewalk and turns to the quiet little side street, another night we head on down the street for the long circle, another we head uphill immediately, and so on. My dog is a newsman!


HEEEE chooses the route????? OMG! *best Valley girl voice*. Aren't you afraid he'll become the alpha and take over? j/k:tongue: of course. To me, it sounds like two pals taking a little stroll together...a very pleasant, one on one quality walk.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lisasgirl said:


> I'm planning to start training Archie to "walk close" (basically a casual heel - he has to stay right by my side but it's not a strict OB style heel) every single time we're indoors on-leash unless I cue him otherwise. It's part of my long-term plan to get him into therapy work, plus we're in dog-friendly businesses so often that it would just make life easier.
> 
> Since I'm usually out with both Archie and Cleo, I figure I might as well train Cleo to do the same thing (she's generally right on my heels in public anyway). But that leaves me with a little dilemma: do I teach them to walk on opposite sides of me, or do I make them walk on the same side next to each other? Both of them on my left would be the easiest for handling treats or shopping or such, since I could put both leashes in my left hand and hold treats with my right. But it seems messy, like they'd have a hard time figuring out what position to be in and bump into each other too much.
> 
> Anybody taught this with more than one dog before? How do you do it?


Heeling is heeling and its on the left side. It's formal and its not appropriate for casual leash walks. Loose leash walking can be done on either the left or the right side. When I have more than one dog, I have one on either side of me.


----------

